# Стабилизация L5-S1. Кому делали операцию по стабилизации, поделитесь опытом



## ВЛАД (22 Янв 2009)

У меня спондилолистез L5-S1. Нестабильность. Кому делали операцию по стабилизации,  поделитесь пожалуйста опытом.


----------



## Aliona (26 Авг 2009)

ВЛАД написал(а):


> У меня спондилолистез L5-S1. Нестабильность. Кому делали операцию по стабилизации,  поделитесь пожалуйста опытом.


Мне сделали операцию по устранению нестабильности, которая развилась в результате врожденной аномалии - отсутствие дужки и операций по поводу межпозвоночной грыжи. Опыт печален - чуть не умерла после операции. Операцию делали больше семи часов, т.к. был сильно ущемлен нерв спайками, занесли инфекцию - ишерихию колли, которая в месте имплантанта - транспедикулярного фиксатора начала скапливать около трех литров жидкости. Пришлось врачам делать еще одну операцию. Четыре месяца я выкарабкивалась, получила группу инвалидности, постоянно хожу в корсете. От боли не избавилась, да и нога не восстановила свои функции в полном обьеме. А теперь и проблема возникла - невозможно на томограмме увидеть причину болей - от фиксатора отражаются артефакты и ничего не видно. А по какому поводу у Вас нестабильность?


----------



## Polina_N (7 Ноя 2009)

Aliona написал(а):


> ...занесли инфекцию - ишерихию колли, которая в месте имплантанта - транспедикулярного фиксатора начала скапливать около трех литров жидкости. ...



nea Сразу скажите: где делали операцию?


----------



## nuwa (8 Ноя 2009)

Polina_N написал(а):


> nea Сразу скажите: где делали операцию?


Ваша собеседница из Черновцов, Украина. Там и делала операцию.


----------

